# Snow Today



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

We are plowing today.. Bozeman Montana


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

5 to 15 inch buy the end of day


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Pix or it's not real.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

toby4492;1039805 said:


> Pix or it's not real.


BS it isn't real, half of Alberta has no power right now (luckily lethbridge does) and some places are getting hit hard. Then there is Lethbridge, seems like everywhere else is getting hammered, not even 8km away there is 6-10inches of standing snow, here, NOTHING!!!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

IDOCTORTREES;1039802 said:


> We are plowing today.. Bozeman Montana


Good luck with your day


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

toby4492;1039805 said:


> Pix or it's not real.


check it out our zip code is 59718


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

IDOCTORTREES;1039818 said:


> check it out our zip code is 59718


Was just looking for pix that's all. Glad to hear that you guys are busy Wade. :waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The Southern States will thank you for all the snow that will turn to water and work its way down there.

And we still need pixs for proof!


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

We just want to see your trucks......


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

2 to 3 is all we got... Time to put the lawn sprayers back on.


----------

